# I think i cannot wear perfume, as it gives me a big major migrane bu



## I_Love_Buffy (Aug 24, 2005)

i really would love to wear or to have my own scent. I know a strong flowery smell makes me want to vommit and have a headace, is there any brand that has very light, sweet smell?? Please.....recommend one. Thanks!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 24, 2005)

hmm.. try gucci envy me or noa by cacharel.. those are light florals and both are ea de toilettes so it's a lighter formula...


----------



## Shawna (Aug 24, 2005)

I have the same problem with heavy perfumes, but I also love the heavy scents.  Maybe try spraying the perfume on your shirt instead of your skin.  I find it helps to not make the scent to overpowering.  I love Calvin Klein Escape, but I can only wear it on my clothes or major migrane.  The ones I can wear and don't have problems with are all eau d' toilettes like pink sugar or demeter fragrances.  I'd ask for samples at the perfume counter and tell them you are looking for a light scent.  Good luck.


----------



## depecher (Aug 28, 2005)

Have you tried Angel Innocent? It's light and my favorite fragrance.


----------



## Jessica (Aug 28, 2005)

Gucci Envy Me is delightlful, one of my faves!!!


----------



## visivo (Aug 28, 2005)

Try perfume oils. I have the same problem, and in general find that it's the alcohol combined with the strong floral notes that give me headaches and make me feel sick. I just bought a custom-blended scent from body time, a san francisco bay area-based company. 

http://www.bodytimeproducts.com/perfoils.html 

thats the link to the oils -- I blended sea aloe, jasmine and bambu (yes bambu, not bamboo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) and its light and sweet; decidedly heavenly ! because ive finally found a custom perfume which is not overpowering and nausea-inducing... haha. I highly recommend them.

-mollie


----------



## MACreation (Sep 19, 2005)

Maybe a philosophy one? You can even just use the body washa nd lotion, to get the smell on a lighter version.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 13, 2005)

I have the same problem, always have. That's why I stick to either scented lotions of body oil. Something about perfume, I don't know, but no matter how strong or light they make my head hurt. I stick to body spray's. I like smelling natural anyway, like earthy fresh cut grass smell and citrus!
do I sound like a hippy? LOL!


----------



## Butterfly Princess (Nov 16, 2005)

My mum has this problem and has recently bought SJP-Lovely. It is very soft.


----------



## polobear45 (Nov 18, 2005)

OH yes ,SJP is great . I have bad allergies when it comes to perfume ,but I actually like that one and JLO Live . They are soft and light .


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 18, 2005)

Try Chanel No. 5 - it's one of the only perfumes that my mother can wear without getting a headache.


----------



## user3 (Nov 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACreation* 
_Maybe a philosophy one? You can even just use the body washa nd lotion, to get the smell on a lighter version._

 

I agree! Amazing Grace is very light! It's a fresh clean smell.

You might want to consider using body sprays instead of perfumes.
They are not as heavy. Also check out a few of the Demeter ones. They have a few nice light smelling ones.


----------



## velvet (Dec 1, 2005)

black phoenix alchemy lab!
never gives me a head ache... i used to never wear purfumes until i found this etailer
http://blackphoenixalchemylab.com/
they have every scent a girl(or guy!) could want


----------



## litlaur (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_I agree! Amazing Grace is very light! It's a fresh clean smell._

 
I was going to suggest the same thing. And if that's still too much, Pure Grace is described as a lighter version of Amazing Grace.


----------



## sbetsy (Jan 17, 2006)

L'eau de Kenzo. 
I get headaches from some perfumes but not this one!


----------



## manslayerliz (Apr 4, 2006)

I have the same problem!!  Even the light perfumes other people have mentioned here give me the worst migraine, argh!  Thank goodness I found "Taste" by Dessert Beauty.  It isn't alcohol based, so it's VERY light, and it smells like a combo of vanilla, apricot, and coconut cream.  (Plus, it really does taste good like it claims---  my husband goes wild when I wear it and let him have a taste!)


----------



## ladybugz07 (Oct 1, 2006)

I get migraines from nearly all of the scents I sniff.  People have different 'triggers' though, so what works for some may not work for you.  Even though it can be painful, the only way for you to find out is by trying scents on your own.  
But personally - I think the more natural smelling a fragrance is, the less likely it is to irritate, but that's just me...   Good luck finding one!


----------



## Kisbee (Oct 11, 2006)

I had a friend with the same problem and she wore Sunflowers by....Elizabeth Arden?


----------



## jennzy (Jul 17, 2007)

i was on the same boat as u.
but i found mat; and its a very soft floral and its not in ur face. if u can find it because its discontinued give it a try!


----------

